# Automatic Splash Image Creator (PNG to Flashable Zip in One Click!)



## con247 (Nov 30, 2011)

Thanks to the work of invisiblek and some Google searching I was able to come up with the following tool:

*This tool takes a 720x1280 .PNG image and converts it to a recovery-flashable splash screen in a single click.*

A video so you can see what this can change: 




*How to use:
Making your own splash screen:*

0) Download and extract the .zip file. Also note, if you are on VZW you need to be unlocked.
1) Make a 720x1280 .png image you want to be your splash screen (this comes in-between the boot animation and the quick Samsung logo flash)
2) Name it "*initlogo.png*" without the quotes
3) Place it in the PNGtoConvert folder
4) Run the "PNG-2-RLE.bat" file
5) You are finished! A "flashthisinrecovery.zip" will appear in the same directory as the batch files. Just flash it in recovery and enjoy your new splash screen!

Note: If you want the .RLE and not the whole flashable, it can be found as "initlogo.rle" in the "kernel" folder or you can pull it from the kernel folder inside the "flashmeinrecovery.zip"

*Converting an .RLE that you made back to a .PNG for editing:*

0) Download an extract the .zip file
1) Copy the "initlogo.rle" you want to convert to a .PNG to the RLEtoConvert folder. It must be named "*initlogo.rle*"
2) Run the "RLE-2-PNG.bat"
3) PNG will be in the PNGtoConvert folder named "initlogoOUTPUT.png"

Other notes: I have included the stock initlogo as a .PNG named "initlogoSTOCKBACKUP.png" for your reference/backup purposes. If you want to test the tool with it, remember to rename it to initlogo.png

*This has only been tested with the d2_vzw but will work with ALL USA Variants (Those with S4 CPU). It will NEVER work with the i9300 because the splash screen is compiled into the kernel.*

*Download Here: *http://d-h.st/F2A

Credits:
invisiblek for the recovery zip scripting
Yagya Gaire @ http://yagyagaire.blogspot.com for the original conversion tools

Also, as usual, this has been tested thoroughly, but any damage to your device is not anyone's responsibility except your own!


----------



## invisiblek (Aug 19, 2011)

fyi: this will work on all use variants since the partition scheming is the same
also, you should note that flashing a different rom or kernel will overwrite this change and your zip will need to be flashed again

EDIT: also, please update your updater-script, it adds support for d2usc just grab the one out of here: http://goo.im/devs/i...ash.updater.zip


----------



## wera750 (Sep 23, 2011)

People should post up the ones they make 

sent from my aokp'd sg3


----------



## con247 (Nov 30, 2011)

I will make that change in about 3 hours during my lunch time.

Sent from d2_vzw


----------



## Shelby04861 (Aug 29, 2011)

thanks for making this happen for me. I really wanted it but didn't know what to do. Thanks again.

If it's broken...beat it into submission until it works!


----------



## Shelby04861 (Aug 29, 2011)

Update. Works great from the link in the 1st post. Thanks again for making this all happen.

If it's broken...beat it into submission until it works!


----------



## con247 (Nov 30, 2011)

Shelby04861 said:


> Update. Works great from the link in the 1st post. Thanks again for making this all happen.
> 
> If it's broken...beat it into submission until it works!


Happy to do it. Please also thank invisiblek.

To all, please share what you make!


----------



## TenderloinShadow (Nov 4, 2011)

Wow. Can't believe how far development for this phone has come, we're hacking every last little bit of it. Keep it up. And yeah, we should totally post custom-made splash images, if not here than in a special thread for it.


----------



## goblue13579 (Jul 10, 2012)

Correct me if I'm wrong: the flashable zip that this tool outputs overwrites a portion of whatever kernel is installed at the moment. Implication being it works with any kernel without changing any of the other parts of it and this will need to be reflashed every time a new kernel is installed. Right?

If that's true, every kernel dev could have their own splash screen, which would be cool.

Edit: con247, GO BLUE!


----------



## invisiblek (Aug 19, 2011)

goblue13579 said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong: the flashable zip that this tool outputs overwrites a portion of whatever kernel is installed at the moment. Implication being it works with any kernel without changing any of the other parts of it and this will need to be reflashed every time a new kernel is installed. Right?


this is correct


----------



## goblue13579 (Jul 10, 2012)

invisiblek said:


> this is correct


Thanks, the "kernel" folder made me think that I had to put the kernel I wanted to use in there or something like that. Good stuff.


----------



## Shelby04861 (Aug 29, 2011)

goblue13579 said:


> If that's true, every kernel dev could have their own splash screen, which would be cool.
> 
> Edit: con247, GO BLUE!


Many kernel devs already have their own splash screens. This makes it so we cab have what we want. Gives you the control.
If it's broken...beat it into submission until it works!


----------



## goblue13579 (Jul 10, 2012)

Any chance this could be updated to replace the one for recovery as well? If it's much work don't bother, but it would be nice. Thanks!


----------



## con247 (Nov 30, 2011)

Yeah it is doable pretty easily but modifying the recovery partition to me doesn't seem like an excellent idea. Because if your image is corrupt and borks boot and recovery your only choice is odin.


----------



## invisiblek (Aug 19, 2011)

con247 said:


> Yeah it is doable pretty easily but modifying the recovery partition to me doesn't seem like an excellent idea. Because if your image is corrupt and borks boot and recovery your only choice is odin.


this


----------



## goblue13579 (Jul 10, 2012)

con247 said:


> Yeah it is doable pretty easily but modifying the recovery partition to me doesn't seem like an excellent idea. Because if your image is corrupt and borks boot and recovery your only choice is odin.


Ah, good point. Thanks for the quick answer!


----------



## hesh.monster (Aug 2, 2011)

Stupid question...is it possible to set this up in an app to run on the device rather than pc? Maybe I'm just lazy but it would be pretty sweet. Also, if I pull the image from the zip after its created can I use root explorer to copy paste or even terminal to adb push?

sent by my carrier pigeon


----------



## invisiblek (Aug 19, 2011)

hesh.monster said:


> Also, if I pull the image from the zip after its created can I use root explorer to copy paste or even terminal to adb push?
> 
> sent by my carrier pigeon


No, the boot partition is not technically mounted while android is running. Its loaded into memory which you could write to, but it won't do any good because it will get wiped out upon a reboot.


----------



## con247 (Nov 30, 2011)

hesh.monster said:


> Yes
> The app would need to dump the current boot partition, make the modifications and then reflash it
> 
> No, the boot partition is not technically mounted while android is running. Its loaded into memory which you could write to, but it won't do any good because it will get wiped out upon a reboot.


The main issue would be finding image manipulation binaries compiled for arm.


----------



## ImaComputa (Sep 8, 2011)

Here's a jelly bean style one I made for anybody who wants to replace the stock Samsung one.










Flash in CWM:

http://d-h.st/4BP


----------



## gewuerzwiesel30 (Aug 28, 2011)

Can i flash this on a S3 Intl.?

I am Weasel
------------
and you've been SPANK'd by a S3


----------



## invisiblek (Aug 19, 2011)

gewuerzwiesel30 said:


> Can i flash this on a S3 Intl.?
> 
> I am Weasel
> ------------
> and you've been SPANK'd by a S3


No, you'd need to modify it since the kernel is on a different partition.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gewuerzwiesel30 (Aug 28, 2011)

Hmm...that's not so good, 'cause i love this splash  Any idea how i can do it?

I am Weasel
------------
and you've been SPANK'd by a S3


----------



## invisiblek (Aug 19, 2011)

gewuerzwiesel30 said:


> Hmm...that's not so good, 'cause i love this splash  Any idea how i can do it?
> 
> I am Weasel
> ------------
> and you've been SPANK'd by a S3


i'll take a look tonight.
ideally the script should be smart enough to determine what device is being used and flash anyway
should be pretty easy to implement i think


----------



## gewuerzwiesel30 (Aug 28, 2011)

Dafuq?!? Awesome...that'll save my weekend







Thanks alot!!!

I am Weasel
------------
and you've been SPANK'd by a S3


----------



## con247 (Nov 30, 2011)

invisiblek said:


> i'll take a look tonight.
> ideally the script should be smart enough to determine what device is being used and flash anyway
> should be pretty easy to implement i think


From what I can tell it won't work on the international one. Their splash screens are built into the kernel itself.


----------



## invisiblek (Aug 19, 2011)

con247 said:


> From what I can tell it won't work on the international one. Their splash screens are built into the kernel itself.


I'd be extremely surprised. Rip apart a boot.img and see. I don't think I'll be able to look at this until tomorrow. Got stuck at the bar.....

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## con247 (Nov 30, 2011)

invisiblek said:


> I'd be extremely surprised. Rip apart a boot.img and see. I don't think I'll be able to look at this until tomorrow. Got stuck at the bar.....
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


I did. There isn't a single .Rle in the two I decompiled

Sent from d2_vzw


----------



## invisiblek (Aug 19, 2011)

con247 said:


> I did. There isn't a single .Rle in the two I decompiled
> 
> Sent from d2_vzw


very interesting, i'm seeing the same thing =/
i wonder where this is on this device...


----------



## con247 (Nov 30, 2011)

edit: Found it in the i9300 Kernel source

It is in kernel/drivers/video/samsung named logo_rgb24.h

Old resource for old 480x800 samsung devices to make custom logo_rgb24.h files: https://github.com/Tk-Glitch/Splash-Image

Github link to the file in the CM10 kernel for the device: https://github.com/CyanogenMod/android_kernel_samsung_smdk4412/tree/jellybean/drivers/video/samsung

So, in a nutshell, this tool will never work with the i9300. If they want a custom splash they need to compile their own kernel.


----------



## flyguydip (Nov 6, 2012)

Oops, soft-bricked... assume it's because my image wasn't quite 720x1280 as much as it was 1280 x 768, forgot to resize and rotate when I was done with the image. After flashing, got the yellow sign of doom from verizon, couldn't even get in to the bootloader. I almost crapped my pants when I used Odin to flash stock and that didn't fix it. I had to Use odin with those sweet little bootchains with root66 that invisiblek has up on goo.im.

Invisiblek, I don't know how you do it, but keep up the awesome work! You are my hero 

I can't be the only idiot out there that did that... Anyone else run in to that?


----------



## invisiblek (Aug 19, 2011)

flyguydip said:


> Oops, soft-bricked... assume it's because my image wasn't quite 720x1280 as much as it was 1280 x 768, forgot to resize and rotate when I was done with the image. After flashing, got the yellow sign of doom from verizon, couldn't even get in to the bootloader. I almost crapped my pants when I used Odin to flash stock and that didn't fix it. I had to Use odin with those sweet little bootchains with root66 that invisiblek has up on goo.im.
> 
> Invisiblek, I don't know how you do it, but keep up the awesome work! You are my hero
> 
> I can't be the only idiot out there that did that... Anyone else run in to that?


you need the unlocked bootloader for this otherwise you'll get the yellow triangle of death every time


----------



## con247 (Nov 30, 2011)

flyguydip said:


> I can't be the only idiot out there that did that... Anyone else run in to that?


So far you are the only one to have trouble with this program.


----------



## invisiblek (Aug 19, 2011)

con247 said:


> So far you are the only one to have trouble with this program.


The only way its going to show the yellow triangle is if the bootloader is not the unlocked one (VRALE6). This is no different than flashing a custom kernel since the created image will not be signed.

May want to mention in the OP that you must have an unlocked bootloader for this to work.

EDIT: also: http://www.mediafire.com/?14re256bbselqh3










here is also a link to the stock sgs3 logo in png format: http://i.imgur.com/rghso.png


----------



## con247 (Nov 30, 2011)

invisiblek said:


> The only way its going to show the yellow triangle is if the bootloader is not the unlocked one (VRALE6). This is no different than flashing a custom kernel since the created image will not be signed.
> 
> May want to mention in the OP that you must have an unlocked bootloader for this to work.
> 
> ...


Noted that in the OP in step 0. Also, the stock logo is included in the download


----------



## invisiblek (Aug 19, 2011)

con247 said:


> Noted that in the OP in step 0. Also, the stock logo is included in the download


cool
i didn't realize it was included, i thought the RLE2PNG crapped out two for some reason haha


----------



## kjennings15 (Sep 26, 2012)

I did this and my image was definitely 720 x 1280... but it's so wavy and contorted when my phone boots. It looks like a fun house mirror version of the photo. Any idea why that might happen?


----------



## con247 (Nov 30, 2011)

Was it PNG? Was it the wrong way? Like 1280x720 instead?


----------



## kjennings15 (Sep 26, 2012)

con247 said:


> Was it PNG? Was it the wrong way? Like 1280x720 instead?


That was the first thing I checked after the fact, but it was 720x1280. I literally cropped another photo and copied it over it in ms paint and the 2nd photo worked. It was strange. I like the second photo more anyways, so whatever.

Thanks for this thread!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## andr6 (Nov 14, 2012)

Er....Will this work on SIII Int?​


----------



## con247 (Nov 30, 2011)

andr6 said:


> Er....Will this work on SIII Int?​


Read the OP


----------



## invisiblek (Aug 19, 2011)

andr6 said:


> Er....Will this work on SIII Int?​


no, for two reasons:
1. the international's kernel is on a different partition
2. the international's splash image is built into the kernel zImage and not just in the ramdisk


----------



## blacknight1114 (May 12, 2012)

Tried it on my sght999 720x1280 png. Renamed it. Initlogo.png flashed the zip and its still the stock image. Im on the new jb uvdlja release running djintrigues frosty jb v.9.0 stock kernel. Any ideas??

Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


----------



## con247 (Nov 30, 2011)

lowercase i in initlogo


----------



## blacknight1114 (May 12, 2012)

con247 said:


> lowercase i in initlogo


Yes i did.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


----------



## Jbeezy77 (Apr 24, 2012)

I simply want to express my gratitude for your effort, it works as you stated is easy enough for a knucklehead like myself to pull off and it makes the digital leash I call a phone MINE or a little bit more like it any how. Thank you indeed for that. I came form the vzw G-nex and the most priceless moment of owning it came as I let an employee at a Corporate Verizon store boot up my phone seeing that in her opinion swapping the SIM was "complex" so she'd be best prepared to install it for me, and upon initial boot up "Logo Me" by Ezeekel showed the set of tits rather than "Google" and a nice little F**k You instead of the lock image below it that I'd chosen to install. Her preparedness was not what she thought. Honestly it was awkward enough what with the sophomoric choices on my part for images and with her total confusion as to how they had gotten there that nothing much was said after an initial OH.... I should know better than to pull it twice right? Thanks again, your work is appreciated.


----------



## coldconfession13 (Jun 15, 2011)

Does this still work? I want to try the google logo with the unlocked icon like if I had a nexus how the boot starts. If someone can do this that would be awesome!!


----------

